# Bad Indicator?



## maker of things (Jul 13, 2016)

I got a Starrett 196 back plunger indicator in a lot of tools I just bought.  When the back plunger is pushed in the hand visibly moves towards the crystal.  There also seems to be some lost motion or at least the movement is not smooth.  I intend to do a dissection, but what are the odds this is a sign of a fatal problem with the indicator?  I looked at the exploded view on Starrett's 3d parts catalog but things like the jewel bearings (my suspects) don't show.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 13, 2016)

Send it to M. R. Tool Repair.  Mark will do a nice job of getting the indicator back to like new condition.  I recently sent my 196 in and it was a $35.00 flat rate charge for going through it.  New dial, new crystal, when it comes back it will look and work like new.  Dings, engravings, etc. in the case will still be there, of course.
mrtool2010@hotmail.com
815-307-3302

Edit:  There is a $7.00 charge for return shipping.  Mention Summer Bash 2016 and get 15% off, excluding shipping charges.


----------



## maker of things (Jul 13, 2016)

That seems very reasonable!  Is that the guy Lipton mentioned in one of his videos?


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 13, 2016)

maker of things said:


> That seems very reasonable!  Is that the guy Lipton mentioned in one of his videos?


Yes.  Several other YouTube creators have also had good things to say about his work.  His name is Mark Ratkowski.


----------



## sd624 (Jul 13, 2016)

I use MR Tool also. Mark has repaired several indicators for me. He's fast, cheap, and a great guy.


----------

